# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  LENOVO ДОБИЛАСЬ ДВУХЗНАЧНОГО ПРИРОСТА КВАРТАЛЬНОЙ ПРИБЫЛИ

## Labs

*«Интеллектуальная трансформация» укрепляет позиции* *Lenovo** как глобального технологического лидера; хорошие показатели бизнеса усиливают эффект от реализации 3-ступенчатой стратегии развития*19-процентный рост прибыли в первом квартале текущего финансового года подтверждает правильность выбранной стратегии. Квартальная прибыль, показавшая двухзначный относительный прирост уже второй квартал подряд, достигла 11,91 млрд долл. Повышается прибыльность всех бизнес-подразделений Группы компаний;Продолжает расти показатель прибыли до уплаты налогов. В 1 квартале он вырос на 182 млн долларов по сравнению прошлым годом и достиг 113 млн.Прибыль, относящаяся к держателям акций, по сравнению с 1 кварталом прошлого финансового года выросла на 149 млн до 77 млн долл.*Минск, 30 августа 2018 г. —* Lenovo Group (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) опубликовала результаты первого квартала 2018 финансового года, завершившегося 30 июня. Этот период стал для компании вторым подряд кварталом, в котором прирост прибыльности бизнеса исчислялся двухзначными числами. Суммарная квартальная выручка Группы составила 11,91 млрд долларов, что на 19% больше показателя 1 квартала прошлого года. Компания также сообщает о значительном увеличении показателя прибыли до уплаты налогов, который достиг 113 млн долларов, увеличившись за год на 182 млн. При этом улучшение показателей коснулось всех направлений бизнеса. 
В первом квартале текущего финансового года прибыль Lenovo, относящаяся к акционерам, увеличилась по сравнению с 1 кварталом прошлого года до 149 млн долларов на 77 млн. Базовый доход на акцию составил 0,65 американских центов.
«По мере последовательной реализации трехступенчатой стратегии все направления бизнеса Lenovo демонстрируют устойчивое улучшение финансовых показателей. Lenovo уже прошла поворотную точку и вошла в фазу ускорения трансформации и повышения темпов роста основных показателей бизнеса, — сказал председатель совета директоров и старший исполнительный директор Lenovo Ян Юаньцин (Yang Yuanqing). — Далее мы будем поддерживать рентабельность на уровне лучших показателей отрасли и опережать рынок в сегменте ПК. Среди других первостепенных задач: оздоровление бизнеса смартфонов, превращение бизнеса дата-центров в устойчиво растущий источник прибыли, а также дальнейшие инвестиции в направления «Smart IoT + Cloud» и «Infrastructure + Cloud», которые обеспечат компании устойчивый и долгосрочный рост в будущем».
*Обзор финансовых показателей Группы*
Отчет о результатах 1 квартала 2018/19 финансового года открывает новую страницу в истории компании Lenovo. Это произошло благодаря заметным успехам в реализации стратегии развития бизнеса и фокусировке на «Интеллектуальной трансформации» в течение всего квартала. Решительные шаги по консолидации ключевых направлений бизнеса в упорядоченное интегрированное предприятие, наряду с акцентом на динамичные генераторы доходов, дают быструю отдачу. 
В прошлом квартале Lenovo объявила о создании нового подразделения интеллектуальных устройств *Intelligent* *Devices* *Group* (IDG), объединив подразделение ПК и интеллектуальных устройств *Personal* *Computer* *and* *Smart* *Devices* *Group* с подразделением *Mobile* *Business* *Group**.*  Переосмысление способов взаимодействия продуктов этих бизнесов и их влияния на пользователей позволило добиться двухзначного роста доходов группы IDG и увеличения доли рынка ПК во всех географических зонах. В то же время Lenovo активно извлекает выгоду из глобально растущих сегментов в сфере программного обеспечения и сервисов. 
В результате, в первом квартале все ключевые бизнес-единицы Lenovo продемонстрировали значительный рост доходов и укрепление своих рыночных позиций:
Группа *Intelligent* *Devices* *Group* успешно воспользовалась синергией открытых платформ и общих ресурсов, добившись роста прибыли на 14% по сравнению с прошлым годом до 9,95 млрд долларов. Уже второй квартал подряд бизнес ПК и смарт-устройств (PCSD), входящий в группу IDG, показывает двухзначный рост выручки — на 19% в годовом исчислении, сохраняя при этом рентабельность в 5%, что соответствует лучшим показателям отрасли. Lenovo стала самым быстрорастущим игроком среди пяти крупнейших мировых производителей ПК и вернулась на первое место в мире по продажам ПК, по информации Gartner. Помимо основного бизнеса в сегменте ПК Lenovo продолжает инвестировать в развитие своего портфолио интеллектуальных устройств, включая решения для умного дома, умного офиса, а также дополненной и виртуальной реальности.Группа Mobile Business Group (MBG), также входящая в IDG, в первом квартале значительно улучшила показатели благодаря трем ключевым шагам. Во-первых, группа сократила операционные расходы более чем на 100 млн долларов; во-вторых, было усовершенствовано портфолио продуктов; в-третьих, Группа сосредоточила внимание на отдельных рынках с наиболее благоприятными условиями конкуренции. Оптимизация портфолио продуктов позволила сосредоточиться на основных сегментах рынка. В первом квартале были успешно запущены новые смартфоны серий Moto G и E. Выручка и объём продаж стабильно растут, в частности, в Латинской Америке, опережая показатели рынка. В Северной Америке объём продаж мобильных устройств Lenovo вырос почти в два раза по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года, во многом за счёт правильной стратегии масштабирования и сотрудничества с четырьмя основными операторами сотовой связи.Основываясь на сильных показателях четвертого квартала прошедшего года, Lenovo Data Center Group (DCG) продолжила успешное развитие, второй квартал подряд показав рекордную выручку в размере 1,6 млрд долларов. Уже три квартала подряд Группа демонстрирует двухзначный рост доходов, которые увеличились на 67,8% по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года. Рекордно высокая выручка обусловлена ростом в сегментах «Программно-определяемые инфраструктуры», «Высокопроизводительные вычислительные системы и искусственный интеллект», а также Hyperscale. Программно-определяемые продукты Lenovo, представленные под новым брендом ThinkAgile, вновь показали трехзначный рост по отношению к предыдущему году. Кроме того, в первом квартале было объявлено о выпуске нового многофункционального решения ThinkAgile CP для облачных инфраструктур нового поколения. Годовой прирост бизнеса Hyperscale также исчисляется трехзначными числами. В первом квартале это подразделение повысило валовую прибыль и диверсифицировало клиентскую базу. Сохранили положительную тенденцию и решения для традиционных инфраструктур, в то время как решения для хранения данных на основе флэш-памяти продемонстрировали рост на 42%. Прошедший квартал показал также, что Lenovo опережает HP Enterprises, впервые заняв лидирующую позицию в рейтинге TOP-500 суперкомпьютеров мира и являясь поставщиком 117 систем, входящих в него.
Заглядывая в будущее, подразделение Lenovo Capital & Incubator Group (LCIG) продолжает инвестировать в развитие перспективных технологий, среди которых искусственный интеллект, интернет вещей, большие данные, виртуальная и дополненная реальность для таких сегментов, как промышленное производство, здравоохранение и транспорт.

----------

